# Income tax in Malaysia



## sathyanril (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to know whether any tax exemptions are there for expats...?? Like in Australia, we have something called Leaving away from home allowance(LAHA)...

Also like to know whether the house rent paid can be detected from the taxable income...? As per my search, I will be in the 26% tax bracket.... 

Can somebody let me know , the ways in which we can reduce our tax....

I will be moving to KL in Jan 2011..

With Regards,
S.Sathyan


----------

